# What does it mean when a betta yawns?



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

i dont really know where to post this topic.. but my betta has been "yawning" a lot today. 

i've only ever since him do this twice before. but today he's been doing a whole lot.

he also is very skinny and has been hiding a lot in his cave. 
does this mean anything?


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

ashleyy said:


> i dont really know where to post this topic.. but my betta has been "yawning" a lot today.
> 
> i've only ever since him do this twice before. but today he's been doing a whole lot.
> 
> ...




when my betta acts weird , i tend to do a water change (with water conditioner).

Test your Nirtates and ammonia levels.

When Betta's act weird their usualy trying to tell you somethings wrong


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I think it's cute when they "yawn." Their gills flare out and they seem like they swallow a huge gulp of water. 

You mentioned in another thread that he hasn't been eating but a couple flakes a day so -- Oh look, Survivor yawned! -- it wouldn't surprise me if he was looking a little thin. My betta Shif loves his cave though so don't worry about him being a cave lurker. 

Edit: But at the same time, a WC is always a good way to go about things. >>


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When a fish yawn over and over it can mean that either they are trying to dislodge something in their gills or something is irritating the gills.

Yawning on occasion is normal-

Water change is always a good idea with behavior changes- to rule out the environment as a cause......


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

i did a water change today and added 24 hr. aged water and conditioner and a few drops of betafix (recommended by a pet store worker for his fins)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Did the water change help or reduce the yawning?


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

i havent noticed him do this until a few hours after the water change today


----------

